# Supercharger?



## RBS13 (Dec 11, 2003)

Is there a supercharger made for a 2001 Max with an automatic tranny?

I know Stillen make a SC for the A33 but the website says it's for manual trans.

Any help is very appreciated

-Chris


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

There have been quite a few people who have installed it with an auto. It will physically fit, but the real problem is the strength of the tranny. In stock form, it simply won't handle the horsepower increase. Check on Maxima.org in the turbo/supercharger forum for LOTS more info.

Mike


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

As I understand, it is only for 5 speed cars. I'm sure you could do it with a modified VB and a tranny cooler.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

LatinMax has an auto and he was supercharged before he blew his motor... and seximagtr had his supercharger on his auto for a while before he did a 5spd swap, but that was a 4th Gen


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a 2000 and have been SC for a while. All you have to do is put in a external tranny cooler and get a Valve Body mod. DON'T GET DON'S FROm HOUSTON.

I can help you out with anything you may want to know.

You will be fine as long as you stay with the Stillen stock setup 3.6" pulley.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Latin, what kind of numbers is your car puttin down ...... and why didn't I see you on Saturday.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> Latin, what kind of numbers is your car puttin down ...... and why didn't I see you on Saturday.


I don't really know for sure what hp I was putting down. I blew my motor from detonation before I got around to the dyno. (I won't make that mistake again). I figute 350+, but not sure.

I did not make it to the meet sat cuz I spent the day playing Santa (outside) and was whipped when I got home and fell aspleep. Besides I have my car in the shop fixing somethings and adding somemore hp. But I should be done by the next meet.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

LatinMax said:


> I don't really know for sure what hp I was putting down. I blew my motor from detonation before I got around to the dyno. (I won't make that mistake again). I figute 350+, but not sure.
> 
> I did not make it to the meet sat cuz I spent the day playing Santa (outside) and was whipped when I got home and fell aspleep. Besides I have my car in the shop fixing somethings and adding somemore hp. But I should be done by the next meet.


Wow..... u run it at the track yet?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> Wow..... u run it at the track yet?


Not yet. But I will hopefully have everything done by the first of the year.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

LatinMax said:


> Not yet. But I will hopefully have everything done by the first of the year.


sweeeeeet


----------

